# Extracted Honey?



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

"Extracted honey is a funny term and should be used carefully. Beekeepers know that it means extracted from a comb. But non-beekeepers most often think in means extracted from the bee. Medical people imagine a syringe type device individually applied to a bee, especially when told a beekeeper uses a hand extractor.. Farm people tend to see a milking like process. Im not sure what urban people imagine, maybe lots of bees being pressed together and getting the juice squeezed out of them :> ) Liquid honey is a much better term.

Regards
Dennis


----------

